# New Lathe



## Lawijt (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello Fellows,

Today at 5h00" this morning a big truck stopped to my house and have this pallet for delivery,







After unpacking,






This is a CRIMAC LC330. Motor is a 400 volt/50Hz type. I hope this one is much more better than my other one.
My other lathe turns Always 2/10mm out of center. We find out what the problem is. The chuck is not in center with the lathe bed. There is not a possebility to shim it , because it is all one piece.
It is bad machined in the factory in China. Here a picture from my old one,






The weight of the old is 120 Kg & the new weight about 400 Kg.

Barry


----------



## rcfreak177 (Oct 15, 2013)

Very nice.

05:00am wow that is early for a delivery, my wife would shoot me if I had trucks come at that time  

I have the same brand DRO, have been very happy with it.
Looks to be finished off well.
Enjoy.

Baz.


----------



## Lawijt (Oct 17, 2013)

The lathe have still too be install. I'am waiting for a friend too help me.
Here a link too the website:

http://www.crispyn.be/Crimac_LC330.html

Barry


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm sure you will notice a big difference.


----------



## gus (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Barry,

Congrats but I am very envious.New lathe and DRO.

Much as I want/desire to put in more machine tools or bigger machine tools,my balcony flooring and space just won't let me.


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh Boy!! Early Christmas.Yeah!

  Ron


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello Barry


Send the old worthless lathe to me and let me scrap it with due consideration of all this poissoneus cast iron.
Found this spare parts list and wonder what is wrong with lathe?

http://www.boltonhardware.com/images/pdf/cq9325.pdf

If it is turning .2mm conical you should kindly tell me over what lenght.
If bed is secured to something stable some tweaking with shims sometimes work wonders.


----------

